# New Focke Wulf 190 Book



## weinace (Nov 29, 2011)

Has anyone read the new Focke Wulf 190 book by messers. Smith Creek?

Would it be worth investing (£50!)?

Regards,

weinace


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2011)

saw that, looks and sounds interesting....but I wanna see it first....just like you!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2011)

One of our members just posted a review on his website. Falkeins does a pretty good job.

FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: Focke Wulf Fw 190 Vol I (1938-43) Smith Creek Ian Allan


----------



## A4K (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, looks great! Something to save for, me thinks...


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 30, 2011)

It's very good indeed - a must for Wurger fans!


----------



## weinace (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you *ALL *for your responses!! If it is not too late I shall put it on my 'Sanat' list!!

Hope you all have a great festive season and look forward to a more 'cheery' 2012.

Regards,

weinace


----------

